# Well I definitely need help this time...



## Ellie'n'Naisy (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I'm a proud owner of a 6 1/2 month old golden. We've been doing really well with the training so far.. She's your typical golden with everything that I've read on here, but this forum has been a wealth of information! I think she would've been at the pound about 4 months ago otherwise!! lol 

I've come up against something I don't know what to do about this time though. Since I've started training her the only thing i've had real trouble with is "drop it".. shoes, rocks, tissues, u name it she wants it and wont give it back. In a controlled situation shes fine, such as when i'm doing a formal training session on drop it or if i sporadically throughout the day say drop it to her toy or similar and she sees that i have a treat in my hand then she might do it, but the minute she has something that she really wants then no amount of treats on offer can get her to drop it. either she will run away with it the minute we say drop it (we have never chased her) or just swallow it! (she does this with rocks!) well the icing on the cake came yesterday when she swallowed a nail!! Scared the S*%t out of me! 
so basically, does anyone have any suggestions on how i can get her to drop items that she really wants??? 

sorry for the essay guys. Thanks!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

If Jensen has something in his mouth he shouldn't that he really, really wants I go to him before saying drop and then I get right in front of him at his level and stare right into his eyes (sometimes I hold his collar if he wants to leave), without breaking eye contact I then tell him to drop (its like a staring contest, that I always make sure to win! ). It depends on how good the item is to him but eventually he will break the eye contact with me and relax his jaws and drop the item...then I praise him...I think the eye contact tells him I'm the dominant one, not him. I've never experienced him swallowing anything though, so I'm not sure what to say about that. I'm sure others will have more advice for you! Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Continue working on drop it, offering a trade up for something more interesting. Phoebe was very good about responding to drop it, but sometimes, even now she finds something that is just too special to let go of. I think if you continue to work with her, she will eventually get it right. Because Phoebe would eat anything and everything outside, I did keep her on a long leash so I could get to her and take rocks out of her mouth, she has had to earn the right to run freely in the backyard. If she starts to eat something and doesn't drop it on command, she goes right back to getting taken out on the leash and for Phoebe having the negative reinforcement of having the leash put on her and losing her freedom seems to be more effective than trading with treats, toys, or tossing a ball. I tend to prefer positive reinforcement and I worried that the leash would turn into a bad thing, but Phoebe loves seeing that leash come out for walks and runs, trips in the car, and only hates seeing the leash when it has to do with the backyard, she does know the difference.

There is a thread somewhere on here regarding giving your dog cotton balls if they eat something sharp. I've always done this with cotton balls soaked in cream, (just tear up a few in small pieces). The cotton balls should help the nail pass safely through her intestinal system.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I have the same issue with Rookie and he's 9 months old. Since his compliance with this command is so bad, I've decided to stop using the phrase "drop it" it except in training situations or in his obedience class. I don't want him to think this command is optional, which he clearly does at the moment. He's about 50/50 on dropping things when we're out on a walk. The hardest things to get him to drop are soft things like napkins or kleenex. I have to go in and take it out of his mouth. 

When we're out for a walk and I want him to drop something I have started just saying "no" or "ep-ep" (which he knows is a negative.) Occasionally I'll slip and tell him to "drop it" but if he really wants whatever is in his mouth, he won't drop it.

I'm looking forward to hearing answers to this question as well.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome and Bless you for taking her in. What we did to teach our dogs is have them bring us whatever they find or have in thier mouths and reward them. It really does work. If you say what it is when they are bringing it, it actually works to your advantage later on. Bothe Millie and Pearl retrieve the remote lol. Good Luck In your training.


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

jm2319 said:


> If Jensen has something in his mouth he shouldn't that he really, really wants I go to him before saying drop and then I get right in front of him at his level and stare right into his eyes (sometimes I hold his collar if he wants to leave), without breaking eye contact I then tell him to drop (its like a staring contest, that I always make sure to win! ). It depends on how good the item is to him but eventually he will break the eye contact with me and relax his jaws and drop the item...then I praise him...I think the eye contact tells him I'm the dominant one, not him. I've never experienced him swallowing anything though, so I'm not sure what to say about that. I'm sure others will have more advice for you! Welcome to the forum! :wave:


 
I agree with that. He has to know who is number one at all times. Even when you let him do what he wants to do, you need that 'instant' control to snap him out of it and you can only get that with being dominant and reonforcing it. When I got Teisha she was a trained gundog and the command was not 'drop' but 'dead', (you should have seen the parents drag their children away when I gave that command!). Even though she was well trained she would sometimes be very disobedient in dropping and only periodically reinforcing my position would she take any notice. Visitors stood no chance - she always remained my number two!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! When you get it figured out let me know


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Welcome to the forum! When you get it figured out let me know


Me too!!!:
The *only* thing that works for Biscuit (who swallows socks whole) is to get him to bring it to me. I do this by keeping a handful of kibble in my pants pocket. When he has something that he knows he shouldn't have I call him to me by saying in my best sing-songy voice, "Hey!!! Look at what I have!!!!" and then I stick my hand in my pocket. All of my dogs know that I keep tasty stuff in there and they all come running. 

If I try to catch him by chasing him, it becomes a game to him and I can't catch him anyway, so I stopped trying a long time ago.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...keep a treat in the pocket. They'll drop it for food, if it's GOOD food. 

Tell her to drop it or give it, and show her the treat. When she does, say GOOD girl...and give the treat. That's usually the only thing that works.


----------



## smile4me (Dec 23, 2007)

omg yeh !
i n eeed to leerrn not to chase him or else its a game.
and also 
when i have a toy , or something he wants ....'
hes jaws start knocking vigoursly , like we do when were in the cold.
and it makes like a blunt drum sound ..
any one elses do that ?


x


----------



## Ellie'n'Naisy (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the advice, i'll let you know how we go


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

smile4me said:


> omg yeh !
> i n eeed to leerrn not to chase him or else its a game.
> and also
> when i have a toy , or something he wants ....'
> ...


yes! LOL , my Buddy does this and I was just asking some others about it today.We figure it is just a sign of happy excited pups.


----------

